# Relaxed Hairstyles



## Indigowaters (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get some pictures or links for Relaxed hairstyles?


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 13, 2006)

www.blackhairmedia.com
I think they have a hairstyle gallery or someone ontheir messageboard can help you.


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 13, 2006)

www.blackhairstyles.com

Click on the bar that says 'Photo Gallery'.

Lots and lots and lots of pix.. HTH.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks but I don't see the link that says photo gallery.


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 13, 2006)

Whoops.. www.blackhairstyle.com

(no 's'.. sorry)


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 22, 2006)

Oooh! I just found this site full of products for natural/relaxed hair: www.beautymajor.com Everything is in one place!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's another one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.snghair.com


----------

